# roughing up burlap



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

So my neighbor gives me a free roll of burlap. He used a few feet of it so I have 20 feet left (3 ft. wide). Any tips for shredding it or giving it that creepy look? Plan to hang some in the garage haunt and off some wall panels.
TIA


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Shredding is a great start.
Depending on what you want out of it, a little black paint, green....just depends on what lighting you'll be using it under??


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

You can see some of it, the wind likes to blow it up on the roof. I stappled it to some furing strips then layed it down on the drive way. Cut it into strips and took a paint can opener and started "shredding" it. IT turned out awesome. I hung it where I ciould hang my christmas lights and at the entrance/exit for the walk thru.


----------



## Bloodhound (Oct 16, 2007)

Mike, I really like the look of the burlap hanging from the roof.


----------



## lord_tici_taci (May 13, 2006)

Tie it to your car bumper & drive around on a dirt road. That should do it. Or wrap it around meat & throw it in a pit full of pit bulls.


----------

